# H.T. Cushman MFG co.



## VTdigger (Jun 17, 2011)

https://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff520/vtdigger/?action=view&current=014.jpg


 I found this beauty I think it's a copper printing plate, while digging the last of the dump near my house I used to dig as a kid and reopened just this spring, It was dirty as heck but it was copper so I saved it to clean up, it still needs to be cleaned better it has pictures of furniture, a grandfather clock,a chair,stool and various other furniture.
 across the top (printed backwards.) it says Bolted mission furniture. and on the bottom in old fashioned letters H.T Cushman MFG co.
 I found some info at the company here: http://www.thisisvermont.com/storycushman.html

 A strange coincidence the same place that made the furniture is now called National Hanger which was my first full time job, me and my friend used to joke about "the ghost of Mrs Cushman." some people claim to have seen the ghost of the wife of the  founder of Cushman's walking the building, I never saw a thing in over a year I was there so I dunno....


----------



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

Printing plate for sure, very cool piece of history.....Jim[8D]


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks.  What's the best way to clean something like this? It could use as good shining but I don't know that won't hurt the print. it's a little bent to.


----------



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything but soapy water and a soft cloth if it were me...unless you can find a local print shop of old....


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 18, 2011)

MAY I ASK WHAT DO YOU PLAN TO DO WITH THE ACL'S,,,,?


----------

